# VAPE KING BLACK FRIDAY 2018 DEALS!



## Gizmo (19/11/18)

DEALS GO LIVE AT 12 MIDNIGHT 22 NOVEMBER 2018 ONLINE AND ACROSS RETAIL STORES AT 9AM

WHILE STOCKS LAST!!


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/11/18)

@Gizmo So in other words deals go live when Black Friday ends? Midnight 23rd? Not midnight 22nd?


----------



## Gizmo (19/11/18)

Hooked said:


> @Gizmo So in other words deals go live when Black Friday ends? Midnight 23rd? Not midnight 22nd?



Fixed thanks @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/11/18)

BLACK FRIDAY DEALS ARE NOW




GO GET EM!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html​


----------

